

OS X Lion and its implications for web design - stuti90
http://blog.andycroll.com/2011/06/07/os-x-lion-and-web-design/

======
ori_b
Full screen apps? Seriously? Maybe they made sense on a 15" screen, but when I
have dual or triple 20" monitors, I'd want to punch any developer that wants
their app to run in fullscreen.

I don't like the trend I'm seeing.

~~~
amock
What I'd like to see is a tiling window manager to go along with the full
screen apps. I love XMonad on Linux, but some apps just don't work very well.
Maybe if applications are written to be full screen they'll work well tiled.

~~~
makecheck
I agree. Note that there are multiple things on the Mac App Store that do this
already; for instance, I dug up TileWindows (never tried it, no idea if it's
the best of them).

It would be nice if windows could be independently told to lose their chrome
to make more room, as they seem to in Full Screen, but without actually taking
up the whole screen in the process. For instance, why shouldn't I be able to
toss 2 or 3 terminal windows on the left half of a display while still having
room for regular, non-Full-Screen windows on the right?

Ultimately I think Apple made a good decision by combining Full Screen and
Spaces, because they are _very_ similar. Each screenful is essentially devoted
to some task, whether that task requires many windows or one, and it's nice to
switch between them so easily.

The only question that remains for me is what will happen with 2 displays. I
_hope_ Apple has a simple way to place any Full Screen app and/or any Space on
_either_ display, where I can switch one display without affecting the other.
One of the infuriating things about Mac OS X 10.6 and earlier right now is
that a full-screen app on a second display affects the first display in weird
ways (e.g. a 2nd display's full-screen mode can be turned off by trying to
interact with windows on the 1st display, which seems like a nonsensical
restriction).

------
rawsyntax
I agree with designing for mobile first, makes for a less cluttered UI

------
tobylane
Will some people expect some browser chrome? Will some website designers put a
back/forward/refresh button on fixed at the top of the screen?

~~~
andycroll
Let us pray that this does not happen.

There is the basic chrome on the fullscreen views (back, address bar etc.)
just not so much of the window chrome. ChromeOS-like if you will.

